# Our New Turbo Beetle



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

*Our New 2013 Turbo Beetle*

My salesman drove me down to get this vehicle yesterday. When I picked it up it had all of the white sticky protection sheets on it, clear plastic on the seats, nothing other than removing the blocks on the springs. But i enjoyed driving it and figuring out the radio/nav system. a great ride, 155 miles at 45, 50, 55, and 60 mph through towns, a interstate etc., a great day.

Brought it home late last night, after they PDI'd it and cleaned it up a little. Then this morning I washed and waxed it, did the leather etc., just enjoyed doing it all. Then my wife and i drove around, went out to eat and had a very enjoyable day.

These pictures were taken with my iphone and not meant to capture the essence of the car but, i dare not post that i have a car without a few photos.




























This car with 19 inch wheels and maybe a longer wheelbase than my 2010 GTI, definitely has a smoother ride and the interior is really nice, black and red seats.

We're happy.  I asked the service manager to run the vin, and he said that there were no outstanding work orders and non were done, ie the window mod was not needed. anyway they seem to work fine.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Another photo:


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome and Congrats! Great looking Beetle!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NICE!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you.

I really like the RNS 510 that the GTI has, big screen for DVD's (software mod) watch it in motion, but not a safe thing to do, but............, when i found the free software, i had to do it.

This radio 315, has a superior blue tooth interface, i paired my wife's phone and her phone book etc. all transfers, with all the calling options, this is not the case with my blue tooth on the 2010 GTI, i have to dial from the phone, but i can answer from the car etc. 

streaming the music in the beetle actually sounded pretty good, i guess we all have the same sound system Fender whatever.

the GTI also sounds good, but i use the ipod, with ipod cable and i like that set up.

The beetle's Push button starting is very cool, i still try and put the key in though , i'm/we're impressed with the beetle.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Congrats!!! Great looking. 

The size of the Beetle is deceiving. It's longer, wider and taller than the GTI but has a shorter wheelbase than the GTI, 99.9" vs 101.5". 

The comfy'er ride you're experiencing is due to spring & damper rates... they're not as stiff.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, i stand corrected on the wheelbase, springs and dampeners, definitely a more comfortable ride.

Now i am going to do a small detail job under the hood. I don't hear about keeping the tips clean that much on this forum, unless i missed it. but i have kept the GTI exhaust tips like new with just windex and a paper towel, and i have already wiped these down this morning.

I will attempt to take another picture or two of the inside, photography is not my strong suit.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Some pictures of the interior, these are our old mats, the new ones, "gift" from the salesman are on order.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

*Nice!!*

I'm getting the same car but in Candy White with the same interior as yours...that is, if it ever gets here!! I've been waiting for almost 4 weeks....it supposedly is at the port waiting for the window fix??? I would get more impatient except that the dealer gave me a loaner until mine gets here....

Have fun with your NB!! Love the red!! I'm jealous....:sly:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

It is really a nice car, i like everything about it. My first and probably only mod, VW valve covers for the air stems on the wheels.

The red and black seats, kind of old school rolled and pleated interior, VW cool.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Why we could never lower the car:













Driveway is about a half a mile made mostly of burrow pit sand and the center is a little high in places.


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

Enjoy that baby!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

GigiH said:


> I'm getting the same car but in Candy White with the same interior as yours...that is, if it ever gets here!! I've been waiting for almost 4 weeks....it supposedly is at the port waiting for the window fix??? I would get more impatient except that the dealer gave me a loaner until mine gets here....
> 
> Have fun with your NB!! Love the red!! I'm jealous....:sly:


Be patient lol, I ended up driving 400 miles to get the same car after months of bring yanked around by San Diego dealers, such a great looking combination!

OP congratulations!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Every year the improvements in technology etc., i really like this car more than my GTI, which has been my baby. The Beetle has definitely arrived.

This car is really nice and i do like it, but i think the beetles interior, styling are equally attractive and the beetles blue tooth technology, sound system and ride are superior to the 2010 GTI, which i am no doubt still keeping for the long haul, just sayin










I am actually very happy and fortunate to have each of them 

On our Thanksgiving day trip we took the beetle and used the stop watch. i mean it is there so why not and let see if and how it works. we used it just to see it work and to check our actual elapsed time from starting out until we arrived, nothing spectacular but i liked it.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Carbon Steel said:


> Every year the improvements in technology etc., i really like this car more than my GTI, which has been my baby.
> 
> On our Thanksgiving day trip we took the beetle and used the stop watch. i mean it is there so why not and let see if and how it works. we used it just to see it work and to check our actual elapsed time from starting out until we arrived, nothing spectacular but i liked it.


Yes. I ended up liking it better than an .:R32 , such a wonderful fun cohesive package. I just wish the chrono was started from buttons on the wheel vs way up there, it's going to be a pain on track days.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Yes. I ended up liking it better than an .:R32 , such a wonderful fun cohesive package. I just wish the chrono was started from buttons on the wheel vs way up there, it's going to be a pain on track days.


You can set the chrono to start when you let go of the brake too

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> You can set the chrono to start when you let go of the brake too
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Right which would trigger it as you leave pit but before start/finish rrrr


----------

